# Input level question



## akakillroy (Jul 9, 2008)

I am finally doing my BFD calibration using REW and I am finding that I have to turn my sub-out level on my AVR all the way up in order to meet the "set input levels" on the BFD setup guide. The question is as long as I do not clip is it important to set this based on the guide? My subs are not easily accessible and I fear that I have them turned up "level wise" that if I turn up the sub level out on the AVR I will have too much input level to the subs. Right now the BFD input level seems to only go up about half way, never entering yellow or red level (clipping). If I have to I will adjust the subs but right now they are about 1/3 level.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> is it important to set this based on the guide?


Any digital device will offer the best results if you feed it a proper level that uses all the available bits. If the loudest signal only enables half those bits, then the quiet passages will be in the noise.

brucek


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> My subs are not easily accessible and I fear that I have them turned up "level wise" that if I turn up the sub level out on the AVR I will have too much input level to the subs.


Not sure I get the problem. Any reason why you can't just dial down the gain controls on the subs, to compensate for increasing the AVR's sub out level?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## akakillroy (Jul 9, 2008)

Ok so, offer up the BFD if necessary all available output from the AVR to reach the desired input level, then turn down the gain on the subs? Even if it means setting the AVR's sub out to nearly max?


----------



## Blktre (Sep 11, 2008)

carls64 said:


> Ok so, offer up the BFD if necessary all available output from the AVR to reach the desired input level, then turn down the gain on the subs? Even if it means setting the AVR's sub out to nearly max?


This is what i had to do to feed a Art Cleanbox as my AV receiver on its own couldn't meet the BFD's signal requirements. The Art Cleanbox control is maxed, then the amp's gain is used to adjust output.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

carls64 said:


> Ok so, offer up the BFD if necessary all available output from the AVR to reach the desired input level, then turn down the gain on the subs? Even if it means setting the AVR's sub out to nearly max?


There's no harm in running the sub out levels hot.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

